
Introducing Data Version Control – Iterative Machine Learning - Dawny33
https://dataversioncontrol.com/
======
Dawny33
Blog Post announcing the tool, and the motivation behind iterative ML and DVC
: [http://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/05/data-version-control-
iterat...](http://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/05/data-version-control-iterative-
machine-learning.html)

